# Trophy Taker Review



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shakey Arm*

Is built more for hunters with more mobility for hunters. Its a winner also. Check out the other products in right hand corner of AT in sponsers. Im sure you will be more than happy.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Boone no doubt that the Trophy Taker is one of the "Premier" Fall aways on the market. This rest was one of the major reasons fall aways became so popular. 

to show how great this rest is a leading rest company had to make a look alike product to keep up! everyone took notice & they had to change their design. so much for leading the industry & being the inovators - right? 

I know you shoot it because it is rock solid & is a great product. Keep up the good work for trophy Taker - you help a lot of people out on these forums! 

Your a great Rep for Trophy Taker and they did well by getting you on board!


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

Daniel,, i recently put a trophy taker on my cam and half cyber tec, hunting bow ,, its flat out awesome ive been shooting archery for almost 30 years and have never had broadheads shoot this well ,, 5" groups at 50 and 60 yards ive got about 400 shots on this rest ,, it just works beautifully, one shot set up ,bullitt hole first shot thru paper and broadheads shoot same hole as field points,, going to change out my backup bow too ,,,,, i will give it the ole acid test next week.i am leaving for colorado on the 17 th to hunt elk ,, cant wait and so far i cant say enough good things about this rest ,, theres no substitute for quality,,, Bob


----------



## justshoot (Jul 26, 2003)

i've got the micro... awesome rests... some of the(if not the 
best) best in drop aways... well built ...


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I am very skeptical of gimmicks for archery and did not try one for along time. Boy, did I mess up. Never has my hunting arrows been so easy to tune. I love the forgiveness I gained with my 3-D set up also. I use the original launcher for hunting and target and have never had a problem with them yet. Super rests for the money. I do not use the mivro and really don't see the need as easy as they are to move small amounts when first setting up the bow. Once set, I have not had to move anything.


----------



## RJDII (Jul 8, 2003)

long or short arm is the better?

is long arm provided for overdraw or is there another reason for the long arm?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*RJDII*

Long arm is for overdraw. Both work the same. If you like a little over draw the lang arm is for you. It will adjust more.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

*Another happy customer!*

I received my TT yesterday.

I must confess that it have been the comments of DB and other guys about this rest which convinced me to buy one.

I got the micro version with the short bar because it fits better on my UltraTec riser.

It's simple and really built to last. Adjustments are a snap.


----------



## arrowwrecker (Jul 25, 2003)

*TT setup*

here is my setup. i have tryed loops, running the string through the hole then knoting the end, and mushrooming the end of the rope, and this is by far the best yet. the material is serving for a crossbow string my buddy gave me and the knot is tied tight to the rest so it cannot slip down either side:stays in one constant position. other end is passed through the cable then served in.......

i could not imagine a better rest....jsut does what it is suppose to, no bells and whistles!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks Arrowwrecker*

Seems like someone is always asking will TT work on Hoyt bows. That a great set up. No deer is safe with that.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Do people feel comfortable hunting with this setup. Seems like the arrow would fall of the riser too easily. Even the TM hunters hold the arrow better than that. I would be ticked if I started to draw on a nice buck and my arrow was out of its track on the riser shelf, and the rest didn't pick it up. What do hunters do . .. hold the arrow on the riser shelf with their finger?

Great 3D rest, just can't see what makes it work as a hunting rest.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

I have never had a problem with the arrow falling off of the shelf. Here is a review that I did for Trophy Taker.
Trophy Taker Review


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree that the rest is well made. I would suggest they make their launcher arm out of hard plactic/teflon material to quiet the draw. My second suggestion it seems has already been done . . .to make a larger arrow holder for us hunters, to mount on the riser shelf.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

One word Meleagris1, Moleskin ! I would prefer the rest continue to be made out of the metals that it is. I'm sure there are some plastics/teflon, etc. that are as durable, but..... I'd rather stick to the metal, thanks! Since it is a dropaway, all you need to do is stick some in the "v" and you're set - very, very little wear to the moleskin to be concerned with. I've actually had plastic coatings on other arrow rests that squeaked when damp or cold - not so with good 'ol moleskin (or any other fleece cushioning material).

>>--------->


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Is moleskin the best material to silence the launcher with? Seems like with the TT rest's popularity, someone must have come up with something better. As long as it doesn't wear out I guess there isn't a problem with moleskin.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I've polished the upper edge of the launcher where it's contact with the arrowshaft at full draw. I took superfine sandpaper (1200) and chrome polish paste to achieve a supersmooth surface.
I too put some moleskin on the launcher to make it quiet while drawing.
At full draw the arrowshaft have contact with the polished metal launcher only, to keep consistency.
Super quiet from braceheight to full draw.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*how to make it silent*

I have three trophy takers set up on my hunting bows and the best set up for hunting I have seen came from a proshop in St Cloud Min. they set the rest up then marked were the arrow centered up on the rest as compared to the position on the shelf then they hot glued or crazy glued a short piece of carbon arrow on each side of were the arrow should rest on the shelf to be picked up then after they dried they took moleskin and covered the arrow stubs and made it so their is a little valley were the arrow can rest then to further quiet the arrow when it is drawn across the rest we moleskined the support arm or prong by cutting a small piece of moleakin and folded it around the rest or prong that supports the arrow then trim off all excess and it is whisper quiet and centers up every time and the moleskin on the prong gives no problem just make sure to cut the notch in the moleskin


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*shakey hunter*

DB, tell me how to keep my arrows from hitting the shakey hunter rest? its on a 2003 razortec and the moleskin wears no matter how i turn my vanes, i read a post about resetting spring tension and i did that ( no luck) . love the rest but can't stand the contact. (Please help hunting season starts next week and i'm ready to make something bleed)

p.s. rest picks up at the last 1.5 inches


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

I have found that the best and most consistent way of quieting the launcher is teflon tape. I put some on one of my TT's last fall and just replaced it before my deer and elk hunt. It lasted 11 months. Not bad considering a 5" tape cost me $2.99 at Gander Mountain. You could probably do about 12 rests with one section of tape. 

It is much thinner than the mole skin and felt that most others use. I believe this results in better consistency.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

The best rest there is as far as I am concerned. I shoot with the cock feather up and have no contact.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bubba Hunts*

Cant imagine why. Turn them cock feathers up. I always do. I just got to beleive your nocking point has to be the reason. Hard to tell Bubba with out seeing picture. Take picture of arrow sitting on rest with it fully up. If you can show rest and nocking point on string.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: shakey hunter*



bubbahunts said:


> *DB, tell me how to keep my arrows from hitting the shakey hunter rest? its on a 2003 razortec and the moleskin wears no matter how i turn my vanes, i read a post about resetting spring tension and i did that ( no luck) . love the rest but can't stand the contact. (Please help hunting season starts next week and i'm ready to make something bleed)
> 
> p.s. rest picks up at the last 1.5 inches *


I shoot a 2003 RazorTec, with 5 inch 11deg. heilical Bohning vanes. On a ICS Hunter 400 shaft. I shoot cockvane down. There is no contact with the rest, when I shoot cockvane up and there is no contact with the rest.
The only time I've ever had a contact problem is when I tried to shoot cockvane out (old habits die hard). The inside bottom hen caught the lift arm.

Where is the wear you speak of? 

I see wear in my moleskin at the very bottom of the fork but this is from shaft contact as I draw and release. By the way my rest comes up for the last 1 3/4 inch of the arrow.


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*tt rest*

thanks javelina for the reply, I went to trophy taker web sight and couldn't believe the information on the rest. almost everything one would need to know.
p.s. i turned up 1 round on #'s and problem gone, love the razortec, bow shoots better than the man behind it.


----------



## bubbahunts (Feb 26, 2003)

*rest*

didn't mean to leave ya out DB my thanks go out to you also,you guys have helped alot of fellow archery and it does't go unnoticed.


----------



## I_make_oil (Aug 28, 2003)

I shoot a TT Shakey hunter and really like it a lot. For you guy's looking for ways to quite your rest Cabela's has something they call a Tong Thong. It is a piece of leather that is cut to fit the rest you just super glue it on. I put one on my rest it really works very well.


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

sunday i bought a trophy taker xtreme fc sl. drop away rest i saw on here complaint about the cable being cut the tech rep told me to be sure the window for the cable line up where it attaches to the buss cable and i should get years out of it he praised the infinite edge as a great little bow i am going to backwater outdoors Friday to have them put it on and time it. once i get that done i will take pictures and try yo figure out how to post them.


----------



## blackhawk611 (Jul 11, 2013)

cool beans


----------

